
The Redirect [Commentary on Nathan Myhrvold interview] - MaysonL
http://brooksreview.net/2012/08/redirect/?utm_source=loopinsight.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+loopinsight%2FKqJb+%28The+Loop%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Foy
Playing devil's advocate here, but in his defense, he DOES usually answer the
questions in the first sentence or two but then goes on to support his point
of view as a whole in the next paragraph or two.

(Keep in mind I do not support Patent Trolling, or most software patents at
all, for that matter.)

From what I can see, Myhrvold views himself as a 21st century Robin Hood. He's
stealing from the rich tech industry and giving to... well.. preparing to give
to the poor.

In his answer on why he doesn't become more transparent with his patents he
answer partly with: "The truth of the matter is that big technology companies
use patents as a strategic tool." I think that is the whole answer to the
question. For his company, patents are used to strategically used to acquire
funds for "God's work".

Of course, this begs the question, is Myhrvold really focused on "the good of
the world" or personal gain?

